# How do you discourage people asking you to knit something for them



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone. 

I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.

Now, I knit for myself and my family and only when I want to. 

How do you handle these requests?


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Tell them your hourly rate is the same as theirs!


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I do the same. Good for you.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Good for you! People who want you to make something specific for them can get very picky. I have found it best to make gifts and give them to close friends and family, or to donate to charity.


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

I don't want to discourage people from asking. I just give them my price. Most pay whatever because they want the item.


----------



## ChocPieMom (Feb 8, 2011)

I say I only knit for charity.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

I tell them I have so many projects lined up that I would not be able to do anything for them until about 2025. I figure by then they will have forgotten, or I will find a better way to say no.


----------



## kipsalot (Jan 2, 2013)

If I agree to knit something for someone I tell them to buy the yarn. For some reason no one has bought the yarn yet.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, suggesting they buy the yarn is a good idea.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

susanjoy said:


> Yes, suggesting they buy the yarn is a good idea.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I just say no.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

I tell them I can teach them to make it.


----------



## Frryl (Mar 15, 2016)

I always start with a price estimate of materials + time. That alone is usully enough to deter people from demanding knitted things from me, though I have still had one or two takers. I also offer to teach people how to knit, which has actually led to me getting a couple of friends addicted to yarncraft!


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


 This is the ""best"" answer, as what part do they not understand!


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I like your approach. I tell them I have several projects planned and won't be able to commit to anything for several months. So far, it seems, that the request is actually an impulse request and not serious. I guess if someone did seem serious, I would tell them to give me the specifics about what they want and they would have to pay for the materials (yarn and pattern) and I would give them an estimate of how much time it would take me... and all of the materials and at least 50% of the labor costs would have to be paid up front. I do knit for friends and family and enjoy that.


----------



## JuneHABS (Jan 17, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


Agreed!

:sm24:


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


No is such a simple but effective answer and my personal favourite. ☺


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Nana of 6 said:


> No is such a simple but effective answer and my personal favourite. ☺


Well I think so too. I hate this pussy footing around trying to wriggle out of something you don't want to do. You can soften the way you say it. Some people just don't get the message otherwise.


----------



## mea (Jan 21, 2011)

I say "No way!" Then we usually laugh because they didn't expect that. I go on to explain that I've got SO many other projects I want to do and I'm already way behind on getting to them. Some persist but I stand strong. 

I sometimes feel they are asking as a way to compliment me...like I should be thrilled that they like my item well enough to want one themselves. Well, thanks for the compliment but I only have the time and desire to knit for myself and very close family.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

I hate people who assume you can do stuff for free.
I used to knit for friends but they became greedy, expecting so much for either low or no cost.

I started to request that they buy the yarn and the requests slowed down as they saw the price of it and said it was too much!
It's also time consuming to make things, but none crafter's never seem to realise this.


----------



## KitKat789 (May 17, 2016)

I just say no. If they persist, I ask what part of no don't they understand.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

kipsalot said:


> If I agree to knit something for someone I tell them to buy the yarn. For some reason no one has bought the yarn yet.


Same here. I tell them how many yards of yarn I'll need for the wanted item and ask for certain brands or types of yarn (good stuff, of course!!) and send them off to shop. So far, no one has brought me yarn and I don't ask them about it. :sm02:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

tdorminey said:


> Same here. I tell them how many yards of yarn I'll need for the wanted item and ask for certain brands or types of yarn (good stuff, of course!!) and send them off to shop. So far, no one has brought me yarn and I don't ask them about it. :sm02:


I like that solution, another thing that is not taken into consideration is the years of learning we have put in! How long do doctors or lawyers study? what do they charge for the hour? :sm17:


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I knit for charitys and family,Will give things like wrist warmer away,I have enjoyed knitting,My Pattern my yarn,


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Tell them your hourly rate is the same as theirs!


that does stop them in their tracks!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Sitting knitting in the waiting area of the pharmacy one day, the pharmacist popped her head over the partition and *told* me she would pay for the yarn for me to knit her a pair of socks. I was taken aback, but thought quickly (for once in my life!), and told her I'd expect to be paid the same as my job paid - $25/hr. I added that, since I hadn't yet ever knit socks, it would likely take me about ten hours. I did offer to teach her - for free - how to knit; she wasn't interested.

Now that I'm retired, I still quote the same rate and make the same teaching offer. No one's taken me up on it ... yet.


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

I say I don't have time, because it's absolutely true!


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Try to tell them who appreciate your work tell everyone I do some knitting but find time only for close relitives as knitting needs time and consideration they will have the message . 

I done al my life favours , work . For others knitting, sewing, cooking but now I am not that well 90 % people don't want to know who ou are . I learned but too late. 

Tell them try Etsy when they will see high prices they will never talk about knitting to you again .


----------



## mabougirl (Jan 16, 2017)

Just say no,you don't have the time. Just because we are retired, that does not mean we have nothing to do. I am as busy now as when I was working. I had one person call me up and wanted a hat knitted after she saw one of mine on somebody else. She wanted the front shorter, the back longer, in specific colours and wanted it the next day ! I live in the country and it is a two hour drive to get to a decent yarn shop and two hours home again. Some people are are far too demanding. I have no hesitation in saying no to them.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I am very good at saying no when I want to. 
I like the idea of quoting 'the same rate of pay as you are getting' - I should try that one day!!


----------



## silversurfer (Nov 25, 2013)

I tell them how much I charge. It is then up to them whether they want the item or not. There is no need to make an issue out of it.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I simply say, I'm sorry there's no chance.


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


Ditto


----------



## MissV2 (Jan 3, 2013)

All good advice. Lots of people are used to buying things made by foreign cheap labor and are stunned on how much yarn (not bought in bulk) costs to say nothing about labor. My only except is making something simple and fast (ear warmers, spa facecloths, scrubbies) that I would give to my DD to sell @ work. What doesn't sell, well then I have them to give as gifts later on. I might consider some day, selling on Etsy, some time far in the future. Probably charity before that though.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

I mostly use yarn that is very low in price or free, and I mostly knit for charity. Most of the time when a person asks to buy something from me, she admires a hat I've made for charity. I get the idea that she thinks if "those people" get free hats from me, I can donate one to her for a very low price. In that case, I tell the person asking that the yarn costs about fifty cents but that I'll make several for her at merely $10 an hour. "That makes this simple little hat $150 dollars; how many do you want?"


----------



## Joyce kemmery (Jan 15, 2017)

I tell people that what I make is for sale. Buy the yarn in the colors they want & bring it & the pattern they want me to make to my home. I live out in the country. Plus $60 to make it. That stops them cold most times. Or they can buy what I already have for sale in my online store, Crocheted Comforts Store. Or just say NO!


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

The same happens with me re wedding and birthday cakes. I simply say that I only make them for very, very close friends or family as it is so time consuming and I do have other hobbies that I want to persue.


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I tellthem "sure if you can afford the yarn" then tell them what it cost and I don't get a request from them again
Had an acquaintance ask about a tee shirt quilt. Said he would gladly pay. When I told him my friend charged $15 per shirt plus all other fabric he balked and never brought it up again!


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

I do the same...tell them how much the yarn costs and the cost of my time. They change their minds in a hurry! I also offer to teach...no takers. Oh well, more time to make stuff for me!

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

great answer!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I just say NO as I only knit for family and myself and now that I have a granddaughter my time is taken up with knitting for her as well.


----------



## windinthewillows (Feb 12, 2017)

I feel really bad for you! I went through this as a hairdresser. Some people like something for nothing. But I have found out over time, when you knit or do hair for someone, it is because they like your work, they like you, and they need someone to be on their side. They actually need attention in some form or another. This is the deepest psychological form of being present for another person. It feels like you are the target but it is actually being a help to them. How great is that! I have only one person who asked for a free touque and she never wears it. I can't figure that one out. It was an intarsia slouch tam in purple and cream. I liked it. But she was an elder who needed my energy and caring more than she needed the touque. Being a knitter is very difficult as the stitches are very time, energy and financially draining. To me, knitting is a vocation. You are challenged and called to a higher practice of living. I have a friend knitter who doesn't realize that when she knits 30 pairs of mitts for charity, this is what is happening. If you think deeply about it, this is exactly what is occurring. Can you imagine 30 young people in schools with no mitts who all of a sudden have a pair? It is one of the highest callings given to a person to meet the needs of another. It is sad to not be appreciated. But that is all part of the task. There is the old adage about doing good in secret. I hope that your return is sevenfold and that you can keep up the good work. Knitting is very glorious. I am a second generation knitter who takes severe criticism from my husband about the "cost". But it will not deter me. I know what I know. Keep up the good work. :sm17:


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Good for you! if I want to make something for someone, I do. If I'm too busy, or just don't want to, I tell them no....politely of course!


----------



## nana204mac (Oct 30, 2015)

I agree with all of you


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I tell them what it will cost. Then it's up to them


----------



## barjmeyer (Jan 10, 2013)

I do the same thing! I tell them to visit a yarn shop, pick out a pattern and buy the yarn. I let them know that the shop employee will help them if they have questions. So far, no one has done this. If they can't even make that effort, why should I knit for them?


----------



## nana204mac (Oct 30, 2015)

you can never get your money or time knitting for someone other then family.


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

If you really don't want to knit things to sell, just say that everything you make no matter how big or small would cost them $300. Tell them you're not kidding and stand firm. If they really want a hat or a scarf and are willing to pay you $300 for it, then make it and when you're done, go yarn shopping with the money you made!


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

I think it IS a compliment that people like our work but of course they don't know all that goes into making an item. I like to steer them to Etsy (as someone else suggested) and let them choke on the prices. "I'll pay for the yarn" only works for family and REALLY good friends. A good point I just saw here was pointing out the years it takes to develop our skills. I find trying to explain just sounds like an excuse. Imagine the look on a co-workers face when she saw the afghan she wanted me to make cost $250 online. 

I used this on an ornery cousin: if you get your car fixed, or your house painted, do you just pay for the paint? (She had just had an accident).


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

I tell them 1) buy what is needed and I will teach you or 2) no.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just like you did, I tell them to go with me to the yarn shop, buy the yarn and that I charge per hour of my time...never get asked again. :sm17: :sm17: :sm17: :sm17: :sm17:


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I basically knit and sell items I knit for my pocket money so I always have a knitting agenda right now for example I have at least 7 more Gypsy Cream lop eared Rabbits to make I have them sitting where people can see them when they ask how much I give a reasonable fee but I also state I have to have the remainder done before Easter before I can take any consignments people tend to get that look of I am not sure if I should ask or not 
If someone did ask I would be honest and tell them only if I get these done before the end of march since that would give me another 2 weeks (I have adult add so what should only take me a few hours to a day on any given day can take a couple days)
God Bless and have a lovely day!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

I tell people I knit for the peace it brings me, not on commission as that turns something I love into work, and I would no longer find it relaxing an therapeutic. They usually just nod and go on.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I also agree ask for the yarn or tell to many projects till 2025


----------



## susanmjackson (Feb 7, 2011)

I tell them the cost of the yarns I use, how much time each item takes to make and then quote a price for the item. If they balk at that, I simply tell them that the payments for my items is how I can continue to purchase materials to make future projects.


----------



## elizabethvickers (Nov 22, 2012)

I knit for Rowan,the garments that get photographed for their knitting magazine,they supply the yarn and pattern,I make the garment and post it back to them.My postage costs are paid and I get around £50 depending on what I have made,telling people this usually stops them asking.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I tell them to go buy the pattern and the specified amount of yarn , then tell them that they can multiply that cost by 3 for my labor. If they are willing to do that I agree to make it. I have had several takers but mostly they say they will get back to me.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

windinthewillows said:


> I feel really bad for you! I went through this as a hairdresser. ...


Thank you for that point of view. I never thought of that, and it sounds right, now that I think of it. You are a sensitive, caring hairdresser/knitter.


----------



## toto (May 27, 2011)

My reply is "oh no I knit so slow and make so many mistakes; BUT, I can give u a copy of the pattern and JoAnn's or other places where u buy yarn have classes and u can experience the joy of making one for yourself


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I tell them I will teach them to knit - that is a turn off for the majority of people. And the fact that I have one life, two hands, and 24 hours a day, 7 days a week and all of my knitting and crocheting leans toward what I want to do. Or you could say you charge x amount of dollars per hour plus the expense to buy the yarn, mileage to go get the yarn or the postage required to send the yarn to you. But usually they decide that learning to knit is not for them and the rest falls on closed ears. Or just say no, can't do it, don't have the time, only knit for myself. You get the drift.


----------



## Cathe S (Mar 2, 2017)

I just smile nicely and say that I only crochet for family members, which is true and for charity.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

People that don't knit themselves haven't a clue about the cost of yarn and supplies -- they figure it is only a matter of the knitter's time and inclination to knit for them. When they discover how much they'll have to pay for the yarn, their interest is much less and often they have no interest at all in receiving a handknit.

I haven't had many requests but those I have had, I tell them my time is devoted almost 100% to charity and that I wouldn't have the time to help them figure out what type of yarn they would need to purchase, etc. That usually takes care of it because they all seem to think we knitters have our own yarn supply/store.


----------



## Lubbieisme (Oct 30, 2014)

I laugh and say "I'll get right on that" as soon as I finish the other 100 projects ahead of yours.


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

I just say I'm too busy unless it's my grandkids.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

this is such a good question.
its so embarrassing for people to ask me on fb...
i have to say no.
one says "i will buy u the yarn and u can make me this sweater coat."
or can u make me these hats ?
i am like no.i cant.i have14 grandkids and 4 grown adult children to make stuff for
and me and my hubby too.
i feel very put on the spot.
i am learning to say no.


----------



## suziehhh (Sep 13, 2011)

It depends on the person who is asking. Those near and dear to me can have anything ????. I just give them the actual amount of time it will take to knit including my procrastination time. If the person is not close to me, I will judge if the person is serious. Some people say you can knit me something but really don't care either way. If they are, I will send then to a yarn website or a yarn store so they can see the actual price of good yarn. Then I give them my per hour rate which depends on how well I know you. If they still want it , no problem. They can purchase the yarn themselves or give me the cost of the yarn up front. I will tell them how many hours it took and will expect that fee before they can have the knitted item. Needless to say, I rarely make any requested items....LOL


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I say I have a large family to do for. And I never think I am good enough, altho I probably am.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

"No, I can't, but I'm honored to be asked." A simple, firm but polite "NO" leaves no room for them to beg, or argue with you.


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

Some friends ask me to make baby blankets, hats, scarf, etc....but do not bring the yarn....they think the yarn is free...


----------



## aelfgifu (Jan 7, 2013)

This seems to apply to most types of craft. I recently sewed a birthday Afghan and the recipient's mother told me she can't wait for her birthday blanket. She also expects one for her youngest. We are nowhere near on those terms. I barely know her. Unfortunately she is the mother of my granddaughters boyfriend. Not really sure what to do .


----------



## Caxton (Mar 26, 2013)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


Me too.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

susanjoy said:


> Yes, suggesting they buy the yarn is a good idea.


???? ????????


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

kipsalot said:


> If I agree to knit something for someone I tell them to buy the yarn. For some reason no one has bought the yarn yet.


This has been my experience, too.


----------



## charlieandrus (Aug 12, 2016)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


I simply say I don't have time. I don't think I need to give any other reasons. And if they push, I just repeat myself, with a smile. :sm09:


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I just say that I only knit for myself and charity.


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

If it is something simple, using acrylic yarn, I have no problem making the item for niece or nephew. If it's something more elaborate, or using more expensive yarn, I send them the link for purchasing the yarn and tell them I'm happy to knit it once they receive the yarn. As others have experienced, I never seem to receive the yarn.

I once made myself a cowl using beaded silk/cashmere blended yarn. I fell in love with the yarn but could only afford one skein, thus the cowl. A friend saw it and asked if I would make her one, but that she wanted it longer. I told her I would need 2 skeins and sent her the link for the yarn. She decided she didn't really want the cowl after all.


----------



## grammyto9 (Mar 8, 2016)

I tell anyone that wants me to sew, knit, or whatever -- that I only do it for "love and kisses" -- in other words for my children and grandchildren.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I simply tell them they couldn't afford the cost of my time, then proceed to tell them how much time I've put into an item. Never hear from them again, and some of them even look at me with new respect!


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I say no.


----------



## pjcoldren (Dec 20, 2011)

I tell them that knitting is like sex: If I love you, it's free. If I don't, there isn't enough money in the world. I will knit for charity (and do it all the time). One of my "charities" is the group home where my sister lives: you buy the yarn and make whatever donation you think is appropriate FOR THE WORK I DO to the group home when you receive the finished item. I give them an envelope with the address on it, and request that they send cash. I don't know what they send - it's up to them and whatever conscience they might have. I will also give them a ballpark estimate on the time I spend on their project. Seems to work pretty well - I don't get too many takers, and everyone benefits when someone does agree to my terms.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

It's only happened to me once - a sweet lady who gave her time to visit her friend's husband who was in a nursing home - she asked if I would knit her a hat like the one I was working on beacause she could never find one she liked in the stores. I knit it a gave it to her gladly. Normally I would just say no!


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

I only knit things for friends and family, and occasionally charity. If someone asks me to make something, I tell them that I never sell my work because I can't charge enough to make it worth my time and, if I start selling it, it becomes work and is no longer fun. I have, once or twice, told someone how much yarn it would take, tell them to go to the yarn store and get the yarn it was made from & buy twice as much as was needed & I would take the extra yarn as payment. I don't think anyone has ever taken me up on it. Once or twice, someone has asked me to teach them how to make it, but I don't think they have ever followed up on it.


----------



## knitty19 (Mar 10, 2013)

I used to know a woman who would ask me to sew something for her and then say you have more time than I do. What, how can I have more hours a day than anyone else? While I am suppose to sew for her because she is busy cleaning her house, who is cleaning mine? Some people don't think.


----------



## ADDJan (Mar 2, 2017)

I am a brand new knitter. I think at this point people are hoping I don't make them something. At the point that they are asking I will know I have skills. I can't wait to turn them down because I am "too busy".????


----------



## spottsk (May 11, 2012)

I think sometimes people ask just for conversation and to be nice. I usually say "when I get finished with the projects I have already started".... and as we all know, we "always" have projects we have started


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I just say no.


----------



## rfloyd (Aug 24, 2016)

raedean said:


> this is such a good question.
> its so embarrassing for people to ask me on fb...
> i have to say no.
> one says "i will buy u the yarn and u can make me this sweater coat."
> ...


I'm thinking that you are not the one that should be embarrassed - they should be embarrassed for asking, and on FB rather that having the courtesy to at least ask in person!


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

I think you handled that one very well!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

For friends or friends of family they would pay, but I would not charge family for my time. To me, knitting is an enjoyment not a job. They would pay for the yarn but not my time. And I would only make items for them when I had the time, if I were working on projects I would tell them that and if they want to wait fine. I believe family should help each other out and not for money.


----------



## margaretinoregon (Mar 31, 2013)

I tell them I do not do custom knitting anymore as I am retired!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


You've handled it quite well. Thanks for the tips. Don't forget to make something special just for you.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

aelfgifu said:


> This seems to apply to most types of craft. I recently sewed a birthday Afghan and the recipient's mother told me she can't wait for her birthday blanket. She also expects one for her youngest. We are nowhere near on those terms. I barely know her. Unfortunately she is the mother of my granddaughters boyfriend. Not really sure what to do .


I think your granddaughter should have a word with her boyfriend!


----------



## Reinharv (Apr 8, 2016)

I don't want to make my knitting a chore. When you knit things for friends for free then you are signaling you have nothing better to do with your time and you don't care to get reimbursed for the yarn. I don't mind making knitted items for family like my two daughters and my five grandchildren but they know they have to wait in line to get them. I am not running a sweat shop and don't want to knit 24/7. 

As a teenager my aunt helped me knit a sweater. I purchased the yarn and it was expensive. Hence, I didn't continue knitting until years later but once I started working full time I didn't have free time. Now that I'm retired I have free time but I also don't want to "have to" make knitting projects neither as freebie to acquaintances or even charge for yarn and my time. 

If you get pressured then establish an etsy shop and point them to it where they will have to pay for materials and labor. Bet they won't go there.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


Remember: "No." is a complete sentence. You do not owe explanations. You may want to say that you have to many obligations to take that on. If they persist, continue with your one word/complete sentence response. It has always worked for me.


----------



## Diane Jo (Dec 22, 2016)

I tell people I just don't have the time but I can loan them the pattern or teach them to knit.


----------



## rabuckler (Mar 19, 2011)

You did the right thing...


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

I think you handled it well...it's amazing how people don't respect your time or your craft...however if you ever expect to get any significant compensation for it, you family and friends can equality be as insulting!...you would definitely need a different audience!


----------



## nlrowbottom (Feb 7, 2017)

If you are retired I'm sure you could use extra money for yarn at least. I think giving them the price of the yarn and adding a few dollars for you is fair and justifiable. You may not want to charge by the hour just enough to make it worth your time to do the knitting.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Diane Jo said:


> I tell people I just don't have the time but I can loan them the pattern or teach them to knit.


Nooooo! Offering to teach them says you do have time!


----------



## Diane Jo (Dec 22, 2016)

LOL! That's true but it gets the message across that I really don't want to do it.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Time and price usually fixes it for me...Oh that is an 80 hour afghan and the cost of the yarn is XX.00 in advance. Full payment of agreed price before delivery. 30 day pick-up day limit upon completion or it goes up for sale, no refunds.


----------



## Cookie1955 (Aug 10, 2015)

Quote them a ridiculously high cost, AND tell them there is a 2 year waiting list!!


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

It's amazing to me how some people think you can (and will) just whip something up for them, and for free!!! I just laugh...and say something like, "Not in this lifetime, I have a lot of knitting going on!" It's even more amazing when someone asks if I can knit something specific, as in something I would need to design. Now I don't mind designing something if I WANT to, but I don't plan on wasting my time for someone who would never realize or understand the hours put into it. Non-knitters can be so rude.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> Tell them your hourly rate is the same as theirs!


Good one....tipping my hat to you. Snappy come back award.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I tell them the cost and ask for a down payment. This usually ends the conversation & that is ok by me. I prefer to knit for my DH, 3 grown children, son in law, daughter in law and grandson and charity. Sometimes I squeeze in a shawl or cardi for myself. When I owned a store, I would wear a multi colored jacket which I had made about 14 years ago. A couple of ladies came in every Wednesday for breakfast. One asked me to knit her a jacket like mine. I gave her a price of $400 saying that the yarn would cost about $200 (Noro yarn) then $200 for the labor. She thought that was exorbitant, though every time she saw my jacket she lamented that I would not knit one for her. In my opinion, a hand knitted wool jacket worn regularly for 14 years is worth $400. I am still wearing it in good health with no regrets.


----------



## pretzelzy (Jan 9, 2015)

I laugh and then act as if they were joking.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

On the other hand, depending on the tone of voice, it might be a compliment. Sometimes I say to a woman, "You can trade closets with me, any day."


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Tell them they cannot afford it! Plus I have no time for their projects. Mine are more interesting. Yes, sounds snobbish, but it stops the requests! I do make lots for in-laws, and they have asked occasionally, but it is rare. They enjoy what I do make too much I think!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


Keep on doing exactly what you're going, girl. You are already doing the right thing! I hope others learn from you,


----------



## nonak (Sep 18, 2013)

i always thank them and tell them I have a ton of projects in front of me. However, if they'd like to go buy the yarn (usually the thing that gets them off the subject) I will give them a price for how long I think their particular pattern will take. I've had a couple people get as far as the yarn store - then realize this isn't a "free" endeavor - no more requests!!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I smile and say, "Gee, I'm sorry, but I only knit for my husband and me. But thanks for thinking of me."

Hazel


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Maddie1936 said:


> "No, I can't, but I'm honored to be asked." A simple, firm but polite "NO" leaves no room for them to beg, or argue with you.


I like this answer. It shows that you appreciate their interest in your work. I do think that asking for an item you made is a person's way to complement you.


----------



## Karen L.Z. (Oct 15, 2016)

windinthewillows said:


> I feel really bad for you! I went through this as a hairdresser. Some people like something for nothing. But I have found out over time, when you knit or do hair for someone, it is because they like your work, they like you, and they need someone to be on their side. They actually need attention in some form or another. This is the deepest psychological form of being present for another person. It feels like you are the target but it is actually being a help to them. How great is that! I have only one person who asked for a free touque and she never wears it. I can't figure that one out. It was an intarsia slouch tam in purple and cream. I liked it. But she was an elder who needed my energy and caring more than she needed the touque. Being a knitter is very difficult as the stitches are very time, energy and financially draining. To me, knitting is a vocation. You are challenged and called to a higher practice of living. I have a friend knitter who doesn't realize that when she knits 30 pairs of mitts for charity, this is what is happening. If you think deeply about it, this is exactly what is occurring. Can you imagine 30 young people in schools with no mitts who all of a sudden have a pair? It is one of the highest callings given to a person to meet the needs of another. It is sad to not be appreciated. But that is all part of the task. There is the old adage about doing good in secret. I hope that your return is sevenfold and that you can keep up the good work. Knitting is very glorious. I am a second generation knitter who takes severe criticism from my husband about the "cost". But it will not deter me. I know what I know. Keep up the good work. :sm17:


You have said it all beautifully! I totally agree.


----------



## dhendrix (Jul 26, 2011)

I only ask them to pay for the yarn, as I knit for enjoyment only. Also I have never been asked to do anything complicated. For the things I make for children & babies, I ask them to send me a picture of the child wearing the item and that is payment enough. I do have two rules, however. I never knit anything for anyone if they have a close deadline and I only use patterns I am comfortable with. I don't believe anyone can ever pay me for my time spent. I am not fast and I don't want to be!


----------



## granknits (Jun 19, 2015)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


I handle it exactly as you did. It works every time. I knit for pleasure and for folks I care about. Period. I have also offered to teach others to knit but have never had a "taker" yet.


----------



## terrihur (Jun 20, 2015)

I tried to tell someone that I had too many projects and didn't have the time. Next thing I know she handed me yarn for two pairs of socks and said she didn't need them until Xmas. UGH! I will say no more when I hand them to her.


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> Tell them your hourly rate is the same as theirs!


Exactly!
I say 'How much do you make an hour at your job?'
After they pick themselves off the floor from my brashness,
I say, 'That is exactly what I charge for my knitting/crocheting!'


----------



## Granny Jo (Mar 24, 2014)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


I think your answer of offering to show them to knit is the best. Some wouldn't think of that...some might even take you up on it and "Voila" we have another knitter!!!!


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

I usually say this is my hobby. If I start taking orders, it becomes a job. I will gladly teach you to knit.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great idea to give them a price for materials and your time, I usually just say I have so many projects that I'm working on for my family that I just don't have the extra time to knit for others.


----------



## Stitching Grandma (Mar 2, 2017)

The word 'no' comes instinctively and succinctly and automatically - no problem!


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

I knit the requested item and just gift them. Usually, it is a simple hat or scarf, and they make for a nice change between projects. I see it as the same as knitting for charity, the only difference is that it is going to someone you know. Only once did I refuse a request from a lady that I did not know very well from my Church. She said that she needed a wedding gift by next week and wanted me to crochet an afghan. I explained that I would not be able to help her, and she seemed fine with that. I suggest that you only accept requests if you enjoy doing them, and refuse them if you do not.


----------



## stefhope (Feb 12, 2016)

I am a great believer in being direct without being rude, so I also just say, "No, I have many projects of my own and do not knit for others unless it is a gift I have chosen to give."


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


Ditto! To be honest I only had two ask me to knit a vest that I made for a family member.Just not confident enough to go beyond family.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Maddie1936 said:


> "No, I can't, but I'm honored to be asked." A simple, firm but polite "NO" leaves no room for them to beg, or argue with you.


I think this is a very nice answer. I think when someone asks you to make them an item you have made it is their way to compliment you. I knit for family and a few friends. When one of them asks me to make something for them, it gives me an idea of what to knit,


----------



## jcl (Jan 2, 2017)

good for you. when i give someone an item i made, i tell them if anyone asks about it, to call me and i give them a price i think is fair. if the item is small, ie gloves or a hat, i tell people, buy the yarn, 2 balls worth and 2 more for my payment. i have gotten some real interesting yarn.....yarn i over look.


----------



## I love lace (Aug 9, 2016)

Welcome to a wonderfully helpful site, ADDJan


----------



## 5th Angel (Jul 16, 2012)

I tell people I only knit for pleasure and don't want to make a job out of it.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i allways tell them to get the yarn. nobody sofar has done it. now that i had a stroke and my right hand gives me problems i have a good excuse to say no.


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

I decline, but then offer to teach him/her. Never been taken up on THAT offer. ;-)


----------



## Firstsoprano (Dec 6, 2014)

kipsalot said:


> If I agree to knit something for someone I tell them to buy the yarn. For some reason no one has bought the yarn yet.


I do the same, with the same results.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

Wonderful solutions & comments. I agree with all of you in that I've used several approaches depending on the request. Most people are put off by the cost of time & materials and are not willing to learn the skill themselves. People really have no idea of the time & money involved in hand made items. Cheap goods from China are a far cry from individually made, one-of-a-kind creations by artisans. You get what you are willing to pay for.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

terrihur said:


> I tried to tell someone that I had too many projects and didn't have the time. Next thing I know she handed me yarn for two pairs of socks and said she didn't need them until Xmas. UGH! I will say no more when I hand them to her.


But which Christmas will you hand them over for???Lindseymary


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

I have handled those request pretty much the same way as you, Beatlefan. I love to knit and give stuff away, but somewhere there has to be a limit.


----------



## mimito7 (Jul 4, 2013)

I say I will be glad to teach , however, I will not it for you and I tell them how much to yarn cost. That usually ends that conversation!
Brenda


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

I am not often asked to knit for anyone, but I gave a knitted baby sweater I had knitted for a girl, and the mom to be had a boy!, to a woman that we have a business relationship with. Later she asked if I would knit her another, now that Ava had outgrown the first. I told her that by the time I was done Ava would need the next size up, as I knit slowly. She appreciated that it took time, and she never asked again, and I never made one.

I am knitting for my friends soon to be grandson. She has no idea that I am doing this, so if it gets finished for the baby shower, great and if not I can give for the birth gift as I am making this for 6 - 9 month old. He is due in June, so will need something warm in 6 months time.


----------



## Piperchar (Sep 16, 2014)

It's easy, I just say "no". Then I follow it up by saying that I knit for personal pleasure, not as a source of income, and that if I started knitting as a job, it would take the joy out of knitting, and defeat my purpose.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I think some of you are putting more into the comment than was intended. Most people I have found say things like "make me one" as a compliment. They really don't expect you to actually make them something.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I take care of it by naming a price and that is the end of it. I do make sure the price is discouraging.


----------



## sandytene (Mar 1, 2011)

I volunteer to teach them how to knit. If they offer to buy the yarn, my response is "would you buy the paint for picasso?"


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

I get too much pleasure giving my things away where and when I desire. I don't need a job...I am retired.


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

I live in an area that was devastated by Hurricane Sandy four years ago. We were able to get our house repaired in a few months, and returned home. I had lots of free time, and I made an afghan for each of my friends and neighbors as they returned home. A young man, for whom I made an afghan, lost his father in the flood, and his mother a year later. Before Christmas, he asked me if I would make another afghan for him. At first I told him I was working on two other projects, and would have to complete them before starting something new. By January, I was feeling bad, and made him what he wanted, a green, gold and white afghan. He's a bit limited, and kind of lost without his parents. I think he didn't fully understand what he was asking of me.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

You did exactly the right thing. I've always told folks who want me to sew or knit for them that they need to provide me with materials or reimburse me for materials if I buy them. Then I give them an estimated price range for the finished project. They usually have sticker shock and say as you found out that they thought I'd do it for free.


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Since I've retired (but even before that), I've had the same issue. One thing that I found works, is that I tell them they have to go and pick out and buy the yarn (I provide the info for type/amount of yarn), and then I will knit it up for them at reasonable price. It makes the cost "sound" less expensive, but I find that most people are a bit lazy, and will never get around to going out to shop for and select the yarn.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

I use to do wallpaper and if people asked me to do a room I'd tell them to buy the rolls of paper and I'd charge X amount of $'s per roll the hang it. l'd do the same with knitting get them to buy the pattern and yarn and l'd charge per ball ( depending on the size of the ball) then there would be a charge to sew it up if it needed it. (If its family I'd get them to just buy the yarn)
I love knitting and I don't want to spoil my pleasure by putting my self under the pressure of doing something for someone who is just looking for a job to be done cheaply.
I use to take in sewing years ago and often people will hint about me sewing something for them and I just tell them 'sorry don't do that any more'.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

terrihur said:


> I tried to tell someone that I had too many projects and didn't have the time. Next thing I know she handed me yarn for two pairs of socks and said she didn't need them until Xmas. UGH! I will say no more when I hand them to her.


I think you should hand the yarn back to her and say, "I must not have made myself clear. I have too many projects and not enough time for the projects I already have."

Give her the yarn and a list of websites and You Tube tutorials so she can learn for herself the joy of knitting her own socks.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

I think your answer was good. People just don't think. I don't know why they think it takes a day or so to knit most things. Obviously they are clueless.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

I am retired too and I just tell them "I only knit for family".


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Just say NO. No explanation necessary!


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Amen! :sm24:


----------



## BlueJay21 (Jan 4, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


If you really don't want to do it, quote them an outrageous price. That is what I find companies do when they don't want to do a small job I would like doing. They know that I would not pay what they are asking. It is their polite way of saying no. The company my husband works for does the same thing. They quote on the job but usually inflate the price.

You can, of course, just say NO.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Actually I have the opposite problem--friends and family discourage me from knitting for them. I offered to make a hat for a friend, I get, oh I don't wear hats, how about a scarf, oh it's too itchy around my neck, how about socks--my feet are very touchy......my very own sister told me not to knit any more for her because she lives in a warm climate. Last time I talked to her she was complaining about the chilling evenings and her arthritis was bothering her.....So I knit for pleasure no problem. Oh and my cat wouldn't think of wearing anything not even a cute collar--totally rejected here.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> I think you should hand the yarn back to her and say, "I must not have made myself clear. I have too many projects and not enough time for the projects I already have."
> 
> Give her the yarn and a list of websites and You Tube tutorials so she can learn for herself the joy of knitting her own socks.


 :sm24:


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I tell them to buy the yarn and I keep leftovers for my time... no takers yet, lol.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

I know what you mean. Friends and family always wanted me to make clothes or alter clothes for them. One day I told them I had given my sewing machine away to a charity as I did not make clothes for myself anymore. That stopped them.


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

I tell them I am booked with projects for the next 6 months and really do not have time to add to my long list. I would again offer to teach them to knit or refer them to YouTube videos.
Moonieboy


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Just say ...I'm sorry but I don't have the time as I have enough irons in the fire...


----------



## K2P2 knitter (Jan 31, 2013)

I tell them I would be happy to add them to my list however don't expect anything for at least 10 years. I also say 99% of my knitting is for charity and that comes first.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> "*No, I can't, but I'm honored to be asked.*" ...


That is the absolutely best answer of all! 
I just hope I can recall it the next time someone asks. :sm17:


----------



## For The Love Of A Horse (Feb 19, 2017)

Well HI there. Newbie to this site and I haven't officially intro ED myself yet but I will. I saw your question and this has happened to me so. . while I have the time I'm answering now. Like you I'm a nice person, sometimes putting others well b4 myself. Well now back in 2015 cancer came a courtin' and I wasn't impressed. Shock waves shook me for days until I had to get a grip. So I did. I knew there was no way I cld do much of anything except go along with my doctors. Well who WAS deciding my future and in charge, was God. Yep, you bet. Now no dishonor to Him but He is my personal pilot, my buddy, and forever and ever the one I love and trust without any qualms at all. Having this in my world and knowing what I knew to be an absolute, I can tell everyone and anyone I meet that there is nothing, noth ING better. In my minds eye I wrapped that demon that was in me, in a tight ball and wrapped with rawhide strips, I knotted it. Then in my minds eye I saw myself putting that foul ball of disease into the outstretched hands of God. He took it and then I swear I felt a warmth around me. I took that as His arms around me giving me a much needed hug. Well I continued for weeks in a haze and when I completely accepted it I woke up and lived my days as accepted. Its the only way I can explain. This is getting long and I apologize. I went thru the treatments and all the other necessaries, and then came the day I went bald all at once. Anyway at the doctors treatment area, set up in flower baskets, there was always hats and socks and soft light mittens and those half finger gloves. Every time I came in for treatment the variety was different but ALL were hand knitted or crocheted with a little love tag attached with the name and phone number of one of the angels who created them. I still have all of mine that were free for the taking. So now I knit for a lot of people who never ask me but boy oh boy the thanks I get from phone calls or little notes left by those baskets, there can never be enough time to keep my needles busy for the family I never asked for but was given to me as a gift. Oh, that's my answer. Be well and of course, God Bless You.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

terrihur said:


> I tried to tell someone that I had too many projects and didn't have the time. Next thing I know she handed me yarn for two pairs of socks and said she didn't need them until Xmas. UGH! I will say no more when I hand them to her.


If I were you, I'd 'forget' they were supposed to be socks for her, and just knit whatever pleased me at the moment; in my case, that'd be a shawl. No one has the right to order another to do something! You aren't her slave or employee. Where does she get the idea you'll just do what she orders?!?!? For my own mother, I _might_ accept such a request, but I never did make her the mukluks she wanted. I hadn't the skill-set nor the time to learn it before her death.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> ... I would rather knit for the poor and needy than for the *greedy*. :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

When you tell them to buy the yarn they buy the cheapest or the wrong type and they expect you to work miracles.


----------



## mamakiser528 (Oct 5, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> I tell them I can teach them to make it.


This is what I do. I have actually had one person take me up on that. I am a knitting and crocheting instructor and I love to introduce people to the crafts.


----------



## MzKnitCro (May 29, 2012)

I think being on here has taught me to say no. I prefer making things for charity. I don't have to worry about sizing, which is great for me. I have done a few projects for others, and I kept worrying about if it would fit, and that drove me crazy . So now I just say I only do it for charity.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

My best friend asked me to knit a 1ply wool lace baby shawl. I told her how much the wool would cost. I knitted it for her and it took me about six weeks. When she collected it instead of paying for the wool she gave me a supermarket bunch of flowers instead. Never again. The simple answer is no.


----------



## yanagi (Jul 7, 2013)

I just tell them to buy the pattern and an appropriate yarn they like and I'll put it on the bottom of the pile. They usually don't say anything else. I've got one project in that pile and it's for a cancer patient from her non-knitting son. I'm casting that one on tomorrow.

That being said, 'No.' usually works well too.


----------



## Barbara L. (Nov 6, 2012)

I agree with the others I tell them that I have a lot if projects lined up. I also tell them my hands bother me and I can only knit for so long. Actually I can knit die a few hrs without problems. Asking them to by the materials is also a great idea. I usually only knit presents and also for charity.


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

My standard answer is I only knit for family and close friends. And that I have x number of projects already lined up for grands (they come first no matter what) I have flat out said no without explanation


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Sjlegrandma said:


> I just say no.


Agreed


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

Just say no


----------



## Caninebat (Jan 11, 2013)

I always tell them I will only knit 100% wool and tell them to go and get their own wool. I find that when they see the price of the wool they go off the idea.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I rarely get asked. Mostly I say simply that I don't have time as I have too many other things on my list to make... I pick and choose whether to knit for others or not. I'm working on a 3rd pair of commissioned socks (A lady saw me knitting socks at my volunteer job and asked me to knit her a pair, after a quick think, I told her I would if she donated a set $ amount to the op shop, she agreed...) I usually knit things for the op shop to sell, but this is guaranteed income for them... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Nanknit (Mar 2, 2013)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


----------



## circak (Sep 16, 2014)

I too give my project products to friends and family.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

It depends on what my relationship is with the person and what they are asking me to knit. Generally, I thank them for the compliment, then tell them that I made a commitment to knit for several service organizations so unless they are a client of one of those organizations they are out of luck. Or if they want a higher end item, I tell them that I no longer accept commissions as it ruins my enjoyment of knitting. If they persist, I've been known to send them a link to an online source (the most expensive I can find) with the message that I don't accept commissions but here is a source for the --- that they wanted. Once they see the price, they usually stop asking.


----------



## loesch56 (Dec 12, 2016)

I only make gifts of my work. They are made for someone in particular and each stitch is made with love. I don't give them as presents (i.e. Birthday or Christmas) because they are gifts of love. When I'm gone, I hope they cherish them because they were truly made with love for them alone. It irritates me to see sweaters in magazines that are hand made and they ask 179.00 and people will pay that, but don't want to pay us what they are worth! I just say I'm sorry, too much going on right now.


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

I tell them to buy the yarn (and only decent yarn) and the pattern. Only two people have done this in the last thirty years. Most never get back go me and when I ask them, usually months later, they say they can buy a sweater for less than the yarn.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


Tell them you don't have time as you are busy doing other things. If they want anything they would have to pay for them as you have mentioned, then they will realise that nothings for free.


----------



## Maryke (May 4, 2015)

Thank you for sharing that with us and I wish you all the best in the future. With God at your side, all is possible.


----------



## ohmunner (Aug 21, 2013)

Tell then just what you told us.....You're sorry, you knit only knit for yourself and your family but only when you feel like it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

k1p1granny said:


> My best friend asked me to knit a 1ply wool lace baby shawl. I told her how much the wool would cost. I knitted it for her and it took me about six weeks. When she collected it *instead of paying for the wool she gave me a supermarket bunch of flowers instead.* Never again. The simple answer is no.


This was your _best friend_??? Had she been mine, the relationship would have ended then and there. A bouquet in exchange for six weeks' work is downright insulting! :sm25:


----------



## sholen (Mar 1, 2011)

My hats, scarves and shawls are available in a local cancer boutique and in an art gallery. I refer those requesting to both. Time is money but many/most non-knitters (non crafts people) don't have a clue. I told a few people how many yards of yarn are used! I do not knit sweaters (they have to fit). Depending on the person, I give the price I charge in retail shops. My chemo caps are FREE to cancer patients or anyone who has lost their hair. 

You can always overprice your hats...and there will be no takers! Problem solved!


----------



## Danielito (Jan 9, 2015)

My standard response is "Knitting is my hobby. I do not take orders"


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


Good for you!


----------



## doribrandt (Oct 9, 2016)

I usually tell them they can't afford me. I also offer to teach them.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

When I was working I would say I will teach you. Now that I am retired I do most of my knitting for my family. Now when I am asked by others, I let them know I really do not have the time.


----------



## MartyCare (Feb 16, 2011)

Yes, a quick "No, I don't want to" with no explanation works in many different situations. If you say, "No, because..." somebody can try to explain that your reason does not make any sense. That goes for a lot of situations, like being pressured into a volunteer job that you don't want. Or - um - in a dating situation.


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Have had that come up but since I still work its not as hard to simply say I haven't time, I knit to relax and to make things I wear.. however with retirement on the horizon I will need to work out and I agree on hourly rate!


----------



## Milocat (Sep 5, 2012)

I like to make socks for people as gifts. I make them for my family of course, but I also make them for the people who do nice things for me. Like the man where my group meets, who runs around and brings us drinks etc. they are always admired and appreciated. I made a pair for a lady's husband who had very wide feet, I charged her $30 which covered the cost of the yarn. She was very grateful. I would not make handknit socks for just anyone who asked, I do sell them occasionally, and always tell them the cost upfront. They are always happy with that.


----------



## annieenslin (Mar 3, 2017)

I tell them that I have several projects on my agenda for my family so it may be several weeks before I can start on something new. Then I also tell them, in the meantime, to pick up the yarn they would like me to use for their project. That has never happened yet. (People just figure that since I'm retired I have all the time in the world to make items for free. I really enjoy crocheting but I think they should at least pay for the materials needed.


----------



## Roliwolff (Mar 3, 2017)

Prima! ich sage auch" kauf dir das passende Garn und ich stricke die Socken". Nur die meine Arbeit wertschätzen, kaufen dann auch das Garn und sind glücklich über die gestrickten Socken.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Roliwolff said:


> Prima! ich sage auch" kauf dir das passende Garn und ich stricke die Socken". Nur die meine Arbeit wertschätzen, kaufen dann auch das Garn und sind glücklich über die gestrickten Socken.


Google Translate gives this: *Fine! I also say "buy the right yarn and I knit the socks". Only those who appreciate my work, then buy the yarn and are happy about the knitted socks.*

Welcome, Roliwolff, to KP!!


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Although I, too, knit for charity and enjoy this SO much, if someone requests I knit an item.....immediately, I tell them the price!! If you continue to be asked to make something for free...suggest you teach them to knit/crochet. Also, I charge for the yarn. Just remember, at least in my opinion, we are rarely able to get the amount that our work is worth....we put a lot of time and effort into it....but, most people have NO idea just how much.
Your time is valuable--knit free for only those for whom you wish. Not freeloaders!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I just say no but offer to teach them how to knit their own.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I tell them that I have too many of my own projects and that I never do commissions.


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

I had knit myself a scarf. A good friend saw it and loved it so I made her one. When I gave it to her another acquaintance saw it and wanted one for her daughter and daughter-in-law for Christmas. She began by telling me that "you never get paid for labor when you knit so I'd like 2-3 of those scarves for gifts". I quoted a price and she backed off. Several months after Christmas she told me that it was a good thing she didn't have me knit the scarves since she bought scarves at a craft sale and none of them ever got worn.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Fluteplayer7 said:


> I just say no but offer to teach them how to knit their own.


I must be the only dodo bird here because when anyone says' no' because they are to busy and then offers to teach the person how to knit/crochet...doesn't that take time? I have never understood that comment.

:sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> I recently knitted hats for some friends and family without charge. I also have made a couple of pairs of socks and given them away. As people find out who made those hats and socks, I have received requests for more knitting and they expected those things for free. I believe since I am retired, they think I have nothing else to do but knit for everyone.
> 
> I tell them that hand dyed yarn costs between $15 and $40 a skein and that I needed to get paid for my time. Now I don't have to worry about everyone asking me to knit things for them. I do offer to teach them to knit the item they want for themselves but guess what, they tell me they don't have time! That tells me that they have no respect for my time.
> 
> ...


I think you have it in a nutshell.


----------



## kittenangel2001 (Aug 28, 2016)

kipsalot said:


> If I agree to knit something for someone I tell them to buy the yarn. For some reason no one has bought the yarn yet.


The story of my life lol! Yup! No one bought the yarn yet...


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

This happened to me just recently. I like your answer.


----------



## Gramms9 (Mar 10, 2012)

I truthfully tell them I don't take outside orders as I have a hard time keeping up with my 10 grandchildren


----------



## nannee (Mar 12, 2011)

I tell them I will be glad to teach them how to knit


----------



## Rosehall (Aug 14, 2015)

PaKnitter said:


> I must be the only dodo bird here because when anyone says' no' because they are to busy and then offers to teach the person how to knit/crochet...doesn't that take time? I have never understood that comment.
> 
> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


It's one way out. No-one that I know has ever taken up the offer. But if they did they would find that knitting can be an expensive pasttime and takes a lot of time.

Some people find it hard to say no or to ask for money even just for the yarn, offering to teach people to knit is easier than saying no.


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Well what about saying ' no I don't WANT to get into taking orders, but I'm happy to teach you to knit.'

There are plenty of tutorials on line to teach knitting if someone is really keen

Give a man a fish he has a meal, teach a man to fish he has a livelihood.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Rosehall said:


> It's one way out. No-one that I know has ever taken up the offer. But if they did they would find that knitting can be an expensive pasttime and takes a lot of time.
> 
> Some people find it hard to say no or to ask for money even just for the yarn, offering to teach people to knit is easier than saying no.


Got it!


----------



## deniseb64 (Sep 28, 2016)

I tell them the supply costs & that we can work out the rest of the price. Rarely does anyone follow up. A few have and we found a nice middle ground on pricing.


----------



## Cat D. (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi there, 
Some pretty good answers there, I too have experienced the same problem. Since I work from home I MUST be available to do all the knitting they want for free. I have "fixed" my problem by asking them to do work around my home, electrical, carpentry, painting. When they say I have to pay for their time, I tell them, they have to pay for mine. 
Either they get upset and stop asking, or they will hand over the money. 
Good luck in getting payment.


----------



## Cat D. (Feb 26, 2017)

Hi there, 
Some pretty good answers there, I too have experienced the same problem. Since I work from home I MUST be available to do all the knitting they want for free. I have "fixed" my problem by asking them to do work around my home, electrical, carpentry, painting. When they say I have to pay for their time, I tell them, they have to pay for mine. 
Either they get upset and stop asking, or they will hand over the money. 
Good luck in getting payment.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

ADDJan said:


> I am a brand new knitter. I think at this point people are hoping I don't make them something. At the point that they are asking I will know I have skills. I can't wait to turn them down because I am "too busy".????


Welcome to KP.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> I must be the only dodo bird here because when anyone says' no' because they are to busy and then offers to teach the person how to knit/crochet...doesn't that take time? I have never understood that comment.
> 
> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:


There's a difference between having too many projects to squeeze in another and wanting to spread this infectious addiction of yarn-play. I knit to please myself, not to please someone else. Knitting to someone else's pleasure turns my knitting into a chore, even if that 'someone' is very dear to me. I did not enjoy it when my eldest sister asked me to knit a new blanket for her son's new bedroom; it seems that the old green blanket didn't 'go' with the new bedroom's blue. I made it and did a fair amount of under-the-breath-cussing in the process. Ditto for the becabled red cardigan my mother requested; the green pullover a friend requested; the shawl the wife of a friend of my husband asked for ... Do you see the pattern here? Once I've made the thing, chances are that I'll hand it over to the first person who says they really, _really_ like it. Pullover I'd made for me, went to my cousin. Vest I'd made for me, went to my youngest sister. Two white shawls made for no one in particular, went to two women in the knitting group. A shawl I'd made for me, went to my eldest sister; I was gutted to hear she'd turned around and given it to a co-worker! Guess who's struck off my knit-worthy list?
Just don't admire what I'm wearing, refuse it when I whip it off to give, and then insist I do exactly the same pattern but in black! That just rubs me the wrong way.

No matter how much time it takes, I love to get someone hooked on knitting or crochet. For _that_ I have the time.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

old-viking-girl said:


> I just noticed the Beatles profile picture. I'm a Beatles fan, too, and have been since the mid-sixties. I actually still have 6 or 7 LP's and a couple of CD's. Also, a large framed poster and a couple other things.
> 
> :sm02:


 I have some of their original albums, Beatles cards (the ones that came with gum), and The Beatles concert tickets from when I saw them in Chicago. I am a really big Beatles fan and I will always be a Beatles fan. Nice to meet another Beatles fan in this knitting group. We are everywhere! LOL


----------



## Portapeye (Mar 4, 2017)

I offer to teach them so they can make their own


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

loesch56 said:


> ... .... It irritates me to see sweaters in magazines that are hand made and they ask 179.00 and people will pay that, but don't want to pay us what they are worth! I just say I'm sorry, too much going on right now.


Exactly!!! I once knit a jumper for an exclusive boutique. The one item I did had a farm scene on the front in Intarsia, in different yarn types, not just different colours. It was beautiful. They paid me a pittance for my effort and sold it for hundreds of $. That was 35 years ago... Never again... :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> Exactly!!! I once knit a jumper for an exclusive boutique. The one item I did had a farm scene on the front in Intarsia, in different yarn types, not just different colours. It was beautiful. They paid me a pittance for my effort and sold it for hundreds of $. That was 35 years ago... Never again... :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


Even were it a hundred years ago, that's unconscionable behaviour! :sm25:


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

For The Love Of A Horse said:


> Well HI there. Newbie to this site and I haven't officially intro ED myself yet but I will. I saw your question and this has happened to me so. . while I have the time I'm answering now. Like you I'm a nice person, sometimes putting others well b4 myself. Well now back in 2015 cancer came a courtin' and I wasn't impressed. Shock waves shook me for days until I had to get a grip. So I did. I knew there was no way I cld do much of anything except go along with my doctors. Well who WAS deciding my future and in charge, was God. Yep, you bet. Now no dishonor to Him but He is my personal pilot, my buddy, and forever and ever the one I love and trust without any qualms at all. Having this in my world and knowing what I knew to be an absolute, I can tell everyone and anyone I meet that there is nothing, noth ING better. In my minds eye I wrapped that demon that was in me, in a tight ball and wrapped with rawhide strips, I knotted it. Then in my minds eye I saw myself putting that foul ball of disease into the outstretched hands of God. He took it and then I swear I felt a warmth around me. I took that as His arms around me giving me a much needed hug. Well I continued for weeks in a haze and when I completely accepted it I woke up and lived my days as accepted. Its the only way I can explain. This is getting long and I apologize. I went thru the treatments and all the other necessaries, and then came the day I went bald all at once. Anyway at the doctors treatment area, set up in flower baskets, there was always hats and socks and soft light mittens and those half finger gloves. Every time I came in for treatment the variety was different but ALL were hand knitted or crocheted with a little love tag attached with the name and phone number of one of the angels who created them. I still have all of mine that were free for the taking. So now I knit for a lot of people who never ask me but boy oh boy the thanks I get from phone calls or little notes left by those baskets, there can never be enough time to keep my needles busy for the family I never asked for but was given to me as a gift. Oh, that's my answer. Be well and of course, God Bless You.


Thank you for your beautiful reply. It reminded me that I haven't knitted chemo hats for a while and the importance of taking care of your neighbors.


----------



## nanakathy (Nov 13, 2016)

I love your response and I'm sure it's true!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

So far the only people that have asked me to knit anything for them are my two grand daughters and my daughter.......daughter asking only if I had any leftover yarn, could I knit some childrens hats for the brain tumor surgery kids that come through their clinic.........my pleasure to donate said hats and time/supplies to make them. 

As for those who ask of you to make them hats/socks, whatever, if you feel you would like to spend the time, take them to the LYS to pick out/pay for the yarn, then donate only your time as you see fit ! (many folks are clueless as to the cost of yarns, needles until they see it first hand) :sm02:

(As an afterthought, my SIL has asked that I make a shawl for a cousin of ours that is going through trying times with major health issues, am enjoying the process of knitting this one as I know it will be appreciated once given to this person, she is a dear and certainly deserves something hand made with LOVE) :sm24:


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Good for you. That is a great idea!!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

I simply say that I knit for myself, my family, and the Homeless Vets Program here at the VA hospital where I work; and that I will not knit for any other reason, period. 
I'm very emphatic about it. 
If the person works here, I tell them that the NY VA has a voluntary Knitting Group that meets from Noon - 1:00PM every Tuesday. 
Then, I change the subject!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> *(many folks are clueless as to the cost of yarns, needles until they see it first hand)* ...


When my darling complains about the packages of knitting tools arriving from time to time, I take him on a tour of Michael's to see that what I paid for a bunch of knitting needles/crochet hooks is the price for a single. He grunts and drops the subject. I should take him to an LYS instead, but he might faint at _those_ prices!


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

I don't see any need to enter into a discussion of it really. Just say "no, I'm sorry, I only have time to knit for myself & occasionally a gift for family." And move on....


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

I usually laugh when someone tries to get me to knit something for them, and say, "Well, not in this century! I have a huge pile of knitting to do before I even THINK about knitting for someone else."

End of conversation.


----------

